# Pata 5 del 555 (discusión)



## danihxh (Ene 7, 2011)

Buenas,

me gustaría saber cuál es la diferencia entre utilizar un potenciómetro en la patilla 5 de un 555 o utilizarlo en el lugar de R2, en la configuración de astable.

Gracias

Se me olvidaba... Si no me equivoco, la corriente máxima que pueda dar el 555 es de unos 200mA, pero yo necesito algo más para hacer mover un pequeño motor, unos 3-5A, qué puedo hacer?


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 7, 2011)

En la pata 5 del 555 como astable va un condensador, generalmente no polarizado y de 100 nF, ya que esta patilla se usa para PWM y realmente es, en el digrama interno del 555, el punto de unión entre R1 y R2 del divisor interno de 5k 5k 5k, donde a su vez va conectada la pata - (creo inversora) del comparador de reset del 555 (en la no inversora va umbral o treshold o pata 6)


----------



## rastone1993 (Ene 7, 2011)

para mover el motor nesecitas un transistor de potencia.
Que la salida del 555 excite la base del transistor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> En la pata 5 del 555 como astable va un condensador, generalmente no polarizado y de 100 nF, ya que esta patilla se usa para PWM y realmente es, en el digrama interno del 555, el punto de unión entre R1 y R2 del divisor interno de 5k 5k 5k, donde a su vez va conectada la pata - (creo inversora) del comparador de reset del 555 (en la no inversora va umbral o treshold o pata 6)


 

Mirá que conozco intimamente al 555 desde hace 35 años  , pero me costó entender tu explicación  !

Que es correcta 



danihxh dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> me gustaría saber cuál es la diferencia entre utilizar un potenciómetro en la patilla 5 de un 555 o utilizarlo en el lugar de R2, en la configuración de astable.
> 
> ...


 

Como te explica *Josefe17*  , desde el +Vcc (pata 8) hacia el negativo (pata 1) hay tres resistencias de 5 k en serie , por lo que se generan dos tensiones auxiliares de 2/3 y 1/3 de Vcc , que se utilizan para las entradas de los dos comparadores que manejan la descarga y carga del capacitor (pata 7) y la subida y bajada de la salida simultaneamente ( pata 3 ).

De manera que manipulando la pata 5 podés subir y bajar los umbrales de los comparadores , si no se utiliza , la 5 va con un pequeño capacitor a masa 







Te dejo un circuito que hace un intercambio del uso de las patas 7 y 3 que funciona perfecto para lo que vos querés !

V motor y Vcc del 555 , pueden ser la misma o no , a tu gusto 







Saludos !


----------



## danihxh (Ene 7, 2011)

Gracias por la explicación, ha sido de gran ayuda.

Entonces colocar una potenciómetro en la pata 5 o en el lugar de Rb viene a ser lo mismo ¿No?

¿Y cual es la diferencia entre utilizar las patas 3 y 7 intercambiadas o de manera normal, a parte de que en vez de hacer funcionar el motor en el tiempo de carga, funcionará durante la descarga?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 7, 2011)

Hola.

La pata 5 es el voltaje de control, en el modo aestable (astable). Cuando se apica un voltaje en la pata 5 la frecuencia del aestable varía. Un uso de la pata 5 es en FM (modulación de frecuencia).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2011)

danihxh dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación, ha sido de gran ayuda.
> 
> Entonces colocar una potenciómetro en la pata 5 o en el lugar de Rb viene a ser lo mismo ¿No?
> 
> ¿Y cual es la diferencia entre utilizar las patas 3 y 7 intercambiadas o de manera normal, a parte de que en vez de hacer funcionar el motor en el tiempo de carga, funcionará durante la descarga?


 

Si no nos ponés un gráfico no podemos adivinar cual es RB  ?

Las dos gráficas que puse , que son casi idénticas , salvo que la primera utiliza MOS y la segunda BJT y además tiene un reset al encender ; hacen un uso atípico del 555.

La salida (pata 3) tiene un push pull interno o sea que puede asumir valores positivos o negativos , en cambio la descarga del capacitor (pata 7) tiene solamente un transistor a colector abierto , que la pone a masa.

En este uso diferente de esas dos patas , utiliza la salida para hacer variar el ciclo de trabajo de una onda cuadrada (aprovechando que puede asumir valores positivos o negativos) y utiliza el transistor descargador del capacitor (de tiempo) para gatillar el transistor.

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Abr 25, 2011)

hola, veo siempre que la pata 5 de el 555 la mandan a travez de un pequeño C .
si bien en la data dice claramente eso como aconsejable pero veo el circuito y :


pues que se ve que la pata esa no necsita nada, no es una entrada que no tenga una referencia o algo asi.

yo la probe hace un tiempo y anda ok sin nada, asi libre sin conectar a nada , y hice varias cosas y no he tenido problemas.

asi que el tema en cuestion es saber si alguien mas la usa asi , sin conectar a nada y si saben que tipo de problemas puede dar, quizas al arrancar o cuando hay luna llena.

discutir el tema a ver si uno aprende el motivo real y bajo que circunstancias es necsario el C.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 27, 2011)

El condensador supongo que solo sirve para desacoplar ruidos en alterna o para "estabilizar" si hay fluctuaciones... claro que si es grande puede distorsionar al poner la alimentación ya que se carga por una R de 5K...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 27, 2011)

yo si veo el dibujo la salida de ese OP esta conectada a el divisor.
es mas, es similar a la otra salida de el otro OP , y ese como no tiene patita al exterior , pues nada. (lineas verdes) 
en que casos la patita 5 hace de antena??? 

(modifique el dibujo anterior para que se vea al comparacion)

repito, yo lo vengo usando sin problemas, no es que sea incha, pero quisiera saber en que casos se debe usar, a que interferencias se  refiere.
que falla me haria .


----------



## fernandob (Abr 27, 2011)

al 555 mas bien ........que si,.........es un gato, por que se va con cualquiera que tenga 1 peso ...........




igual, rey, como tecnico , no te da al duda?? o siempre hacen lo que el otro dice?? 
por que ?? 
si veo el circuito no le veo necesidad.
lo pruebo y funciona sin el C.
y estable y no falla.
eu pregunto.

y si el que diseño el 555 tambien se compro la fabrica de capacitores de ese valor ??


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 27, 2011)

La pata 5 dependiendo de la configuracion que uses, puede servir para modular en funcion de la tension aplicada:

- PULSE WIDTH MODULATOR





Y en caso de un monoestable/astable, el capacitor me imagino que funciona como filtro tal como dijieron arriba y evitar que posibles ruidos causen una modulacion no deseada.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 27, 2011)

Hola.

Fernandob ya tienes la respuesta, y es que ese punto del circuito tiene un terminal, que puede servir de antena como dices para el ruido. El condensador es para eso y también para estabilizar de cualquier pico momentáneo en la fuente de alimentación.
Ese terminal está diseñado para hacer algo específico, pero cuando no se usa es mejor que no interfiera o que eso sea lo menos posible en el funcionamiento del 555. 

Generalmente es apropiado cuando el 555 trabaja a frecuencias más  o menos altas (¿cuáles son las frecuencias más o menos altas?).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 27, 2011)

guauuu elaficionado tendrias que merecer el puesto de moderador ,y no digo hoy.lo dije ase mucho tiempo

guauuu elaficionado tendrias que merecer el puesto de moderador ,y no digo hoy.lo dije ase mucho tiempo,si ubiera elecciones tendrias mi voto ¡¡¡¡¡¿


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 27, 2011)

Hola.

Lo de moderador es mucho zapato para mi pie. 
Además tenemos a Fogonazo y Cacho (San Cacho), qué más se puede pedir.

Saludos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 27, 2011)

bueno pero aun asi ,y lo repito me pareces muy buen candidato,y lo digo con mucha razon,ni ningun interes ,pues no somos amigos,ni te envio mp,ni nada,pero te leo y afirmo con cada dia que pasa ,que serias un muy buen candidato a mod


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 27, 2011)

Hola.

Gracias por tu consideración, pero todo está bien, como son las cosas ahora.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 27, 2011)

Un solo comentario para fernado, si a un motor de moto por ejemplo, le saco el filtro del carburador, funciona, seria para pensar que el fabricante de carburdores se compro una fábrica de filtros?

Por otro lado los diagramas de las hojas de datos son esquemas sugeridos por el fabricante en base a sus pruebas de laboratorio

Ahora ponte en papel del fabricante, sabes que en el 80% de los casos prácticamente no necesista ese capacitor y en un 20%, como es un elemento que vale chirolas y tiene mil configuraciones, yo tambien preferiria sugerir que lleve dicho capacitor asi nadie se queja que el CI no sirve(funciona mal por condensador faltente de dos mangos)

Otro tanto ocurre con los 78XX y los 79XX hay  casos que su utilización es prácticmente superflua y en otros es necesario, todo depende que alimente pero la aplicación sugiere poner en le entreda y en la salida......

En los diagramas del 723 no se sugiere poner capacitores cerámico entre base y colector

Una fuente de estas alimentando a 9V un circuito probador de transisotres que esta posteado aqui en elforo, pasabalo siguiente

Este probador tiene dos CI uno de ellos un 4027, al alimentarlo con esta fuene se rompia, y con una bateria de 9 funcionaba perfecto....

Esto me lo dejo picando un reconocido Ing de una universidad local, y de gran participación en el area privada...

Un dia alimetando una radio de auto dio que tenia en paralelo el tester por volt y al enender el aparato este se fue a 32V, mientras que la fuente estaba regulada para 12V alli me di cuenta y recorde aquella  pregunta porqu se rompe el 4027 con esa fuente, la respuesta es porque la fuente oscila y busque en mi alplicaciones de ese circuito y no decia nada, y si habia escuchado a muchos quejarse de que no servia.... tantee con varios capacitores hasta que logre cancelar dicha oscilación y ya podia alimentar dicho probaodr sin que la fuene me basculara al máximo......

Seguro que si en las hojas del 723 estuviera puesto eso para el transisor externo todo mundo pondria dichos capacitores y nadie habria dicho jamás no sirve porque no se tomo la molestia de analizar y o estudiar que pasaba...


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 27, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> . . . sirve para desacoplar ruidos en alterna o para "estabilizar" si hay fluctuaciones . . .



Esa es la funcion del condensador cuando el pin 5 no esta ligado a otro circuito: minimizar el ruido de una fuente mal regulada.

La presencia o ausencia del condensador, influira en una diferencia (de ms o µs) de la señal entregada por el 555, Ese aspecto queda a criterio de cada persona, si le da o no importancia al condensador. ¿Acaso quieren que todos pensemos iguales a la forma particular de alguien?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2011)

Alguna vez he visto que en vez de regular la fuente ponian *directamente un díodo zener de pata 5 a masa* de un poco menos de 2/3 de Vcc.

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 27, 2011)

No den tantas vueltas!!!!!! El 555 opera como un comparador de ventana, y los niveles de la ventana están dados por el divisor resistivo que vá de Vcc a GND y deja cada referencia en 1/3Vcc y 2/3Vcc. El problema es que la exactitud de la ventana depende de que las tensiones del divisor se mantengan constantes, y por más que usen una fuente regulada para alimentarlo, los transitorios de conmutación en la pata 3 y en la pata 7 son bastantes densos y candidatos a producir oscilaciones de tensión en la línea de Vcc...en particular si ponen cargas "pesadas" colgadas a las patas 3 o 7. Si el pulso de salida es suficientemente angosto, esas oscilaciones (cuya ocurrencia depende de muchas cosas) pueden alterar el ancho final si logran meterse antes del próximo cambio de estado, y de esa forma se pueden generar anchos inestables en las conmutaciones.
Si vas a prender un LED, importa tres pepinos si le ponés o nó el capacitor, pero si vas a hacer algo serio, ES MEJOR PONERLO....por que tal vez mañana se pincha el IC y cuando lo reemplazan ponen uno que SI tiene esos problemas....y chau a la operación correcta del circuito.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (Abr 27, 2011)

Una cosa es probar un circuito en la mesa de tu casa y otra es que funcione dentro de una nave industrial con maquinas funcionando que consumen decenas de Kw y acometidas de estaciones transformadores de 25.000 volts.
Asi que hay que cuidar al maximo las interferencias si no quieres que una maquina de mecanizado se vuelva loca y le corte la mano al operario porque se "dispara sola"
Solo por poner un pequeño ejemplo muy didactico.
Pero hay otro:
Cuando tienes que ir a revisar una instalacion que no te quieren pagar porque "que no funciona" y descubres que hay un cable coaxial por el que entra una interferencia porque esta "pelado" el plastico y ha entrado agua . . .
Se mojó, no sive el apantallado y le entra cualquier interferencia . . .
Y yo sin cobrar a pesar de no tener la culpa . . . je, je, je . . .
UN CIRCUITO DEBE SER INMUNE A LAS INTERFERENCIAS (EN LO POSIBLE)

Una cosa es probar un circuito en la mesa de tu casa y otra es que funcione dentro de una nave industrial con maquinas funcionando que consumen decenas de Kw y acometidas de estaciones transformadores de 25.000 volts.
Así que hay que cuidar al máximo las interferencias si no quieres que una maquina de mecanizado se vuelva loca y le corte la mano al operario porque se "dispara sola"
Solo por poner un pequeño ejemplo muy didáctico.
Pero hay otro:
Cuando tienes que ir a revisar una instalación que no te quieren pagar porque "que no funciona" y descubres después de muchas horas que hay un cable coaxial por el que entra una interferencia porque esta "pelado" el plástico y ha entrado agua . . .
Se mojó, no sirve el apantallado y le entra cualquier interferencia . . .
Y yo sin cobrar a pesar de no tener la culpa . . . je, je, je . . .
UN CIRCUITO DEBE SER INMUNE A LAS INTERFERENCIAS . . . EN LO POSIBLE . . .


----------



## fernandob (Abr 27, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> No den tantas vueltas!!!!!! El 555 opera como un comparador de ventana, y los niveles de la ventana están dados por el divisor resistivo que vá de Vcc a GND y deja cada referencia en 1/3Vcc y 2/3Vcc. El problema es que la exactitud de la ventana depende de que las tensiones del divisor se mantengan constantes, y por más que usen una fuente regulada para alimentarlo, los transitorios de conmutación en la pata 3 y en la pata 7 son bastantes densos y candidatos a producir oscilaciones de tensión en la línea de Vcc...en particular si ponen cargas "pesadas" colgadas a las patas 3 o 7. Si el pulso de salida es suficientemente angosto, esas oscilaciones (cuya ocurrencia depende de muchas cosas) pueden alterar el ancho final si logran meterse antes del próximo cambio de estado, y de esa forma se pueden generar anchos inestables en las conmutaciones.
> Si vas a prender un LED, importa tres pepinos si le ponés o nó el capacitor, pero si vas a hacer algo serio, ES MEJOR PONERLO....por que tal vez mañana se pincha el IC y cuando lo reemplazan ponen uno que SI tiene esos problemas....y chau a la operación correcta del circuito.


 
creo comprenderte (creo) , lo que hace es mantener estable el valor de el divisor por si hay caidas de vcc.
entonces (decime si me equivoco) si yo estoy SEGURO que la +vcc de el 555 se mantendra estable no importa la carga ni ningun otro factor entonces es ahi donde el C ese no hace falta 
es asi ??



a los demas: 
para que las cosas funcionen correctamente en la mesa de trabajo y en la industria y en el auto y en la nave espacial es fundamental que el que esta diseñando SEPA LO QUE HACE *Y POR QUE ,* ese es el motivo de este tema .
y no "por que esta en la datasheet".



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Alguna vez he visto que en vez de regular la fuente ponian *directamente un díodo zener de pata 5 a masa* de un poco menos de 2/3 de Vcc.
> 
> Saludos !


 
entiendo el concepto , pero eso serviria contra picos superiores a la +vcc definida en el diseño.
si lo que ocurren son caidas de tension ahi no sirve el Dz .

esto si estamos hablando de lo mismo , por lo que creo comprender de lo que puso ezevalla.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 27, 2011)

Aguante Ezavalla carajo!!!

estos "pibes" son los que valen la pena dentro del foro

disculpen, me salió el barrabrava  que tengo adentro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> DOSMETROS dijo:
> 
> 
> > Alguna vez he visto que en vez de regular la fuente ponian *directamente un díodo zener de pata 5 a masa* de un poco menos de 2/3 de Vcc.
> ...


 
Sirve para picos hacia arriba y hacia abajo porque lo ponen por debajo de los 2/3 

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Abr 27, 2011)

a ver si nos comprendemos:

si tengo una vcc = 12v
y le pongo un Dz de 2/3 vcc o sea 8v en la pata 5 .

si esta el Dz y la vcc cae un instante a Vcc= 7v  >>>  Vpata5 = 2/3 de 7v = 4,7v 
no veo como el Dz mantendra la Vpata5 en 8v.

ahora si la vcc sube a 18v , pues que si, el Dz mantendra Vpata5 = 8v gracias al Dz .

explicame por favor si me equivoco que no estoy viendo .

gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 27, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> creo comprenderte (creo) , lo que hace es mantener estable el valor de el divisor por si hay caidas de vcc.
> entonces (decime si me equivoco) si yo estoy SEGURO que la +vcc de el 555 se mantendra estable no importa la carga ni ningun otro factor entonces es ahi donde el C ese no hace falta
> es asi ??


EL problema no son las caídas de Vcc, que no van a existir si la fuente está regulada, y si existieran...con 100nF no hacés nada .
El problema son los picos y las oscilaciones de alta frecuencia inducidas en las líneas de alimentación por las conmutaciones violentas de las salidas del chip. Esas oscilaciones no dependen de que la fuente esté regulada o nó...dependen de la inductancia parásita de las pistas que van a Vcc y a las salidas. Sin importar que la frecuencia de conmutación sea de 1kHz, esas oscilaciones nacen de pulsos muy finitos y tienen componentes espectrales de alta frecuencia, contra las que si son efectivos los capacitores de 100 nF.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 27, 2011)

ah.mira vos, ahi si que es un tema que se me escapa, por que nunca lo vi, o lo tuve que manejar.
eso de ese tipo de ruidos.
pero bueno, ahora se que estan y para que sirve ese C . 
gracias 

lo de el Dz de 2M me sigue picando .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> si tengo una vcc = 12v
> y le pongo un Dz de 2/3 vcc o sea 8v en la pata 5 .
> 
> si esta el Dz y la vcc cae un instante a Vcc= 7v


 
Si la fuente cae de 12 a 7 Volts , es un pochoclo no una fuente che !

Yo lo que vi , el díodo sería de 6,5 Vz mas o menos y era parte de un aparato importante y lo cuento porque me llamó la atención esa forma de estabilizar.

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 27, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ah.mira vos, ahi si que es un tema que se me escapa, por que nunca lo vi, o lo tuve que manejar.
> eso de ese tipo de ruidos.
> pero bueno, ahora se que estan y para que sirve ese C .
> gracias
> ...



agua y jabon mi estimado ,,y ya no pica mas ¡¡¡¡ juas juas


----------



## fernandob (Abr 28, 2011)

no seria para otro uso ??
yo lo he usado , pero para otra cosa a un dz en la pata 5 .



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si la fuente cae de 12 a 7 Volts , es un pochoclo no una fuente che !
> 
> Yo lo que vi , el díodo sería de 6,5 Vz mas o menos y era parte de un aparato importante y lo cuento porque me llamó la atención esa forma de estabilizar.
> 
> Saludos !


 
el tema es que se supone hay esas fluctuaciones que dice ezevalla.
yo no uso ORC asi que me muevo en esas cosas por lo que me dicen (enseñan) , pero por lo que supongo puede haber fluctuaciones muy rapidas .
aunque .....si .........en verdad.......si tenes conmutaciones de potencia en verdad para eso deberias tener en cuenta el asunto y hacer la fuente correcta, que no deberia pasar eso.


----------

